# D3200 announcement - 24.2 MP



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 18, 2012)

<yawN>

&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;* Announcing the New Nikon D3200 24.2MP DX-Format CMOS Sensor DSLR* &#9733;&#9733;&#9733;
Nikon D3200 Digital SLR Camera With AF-S DX NIKKOR 25492 B&H


----------



## DScience (Apr 19, 2012)

Wild!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 19, 2012)

CNET mentions something in addition to the D3200 that I've been expecting: 

*Also announced was a new Wi-Fi module, the WU-1a, which allows  photographers to connect with Android phones to share images on the go.*


----------



## Derrel (Apr 19, 2012)

A new 28mm f/1.8 G-series FX wide-angle lens is supposed to be announced later today!!! It was shown on the Nikon Sweden web site in one of those now common accidentally-on-purpose leaks.

Wow--a 24.2 MP entry-level Nikon camera.


----------



## Netskimmer (Apr 19, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> CNET mentions something in addition to the D3200 that I've been expecting:
> 
> *Also announced was a new Wi-Fi module, the WU-1a, which allows  photographers to connect with Android phones to share images on the go.*



Now you can post your photos directly to FB without even looking at them!


----------



## Crollo (Apr 19, 2012)

24MP on an APS-C sized sensor. Mmm.


----------



## IByte (Apr 19, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:
			
		

> CNET mentions something in addition to the D3200 that I've been expecting:
> 
> Also announced was a new Wi-Fi module, the WU-1a, which allows  photographers to connect with Android phones to share images on the go.



....very nice


----------



## Infinite_Day (Apr 19, 2012)

Think I'll stick with my D7000 for now, thanks. Too much MP, too little useful features for me. That's a lot of pixels on a crop sensor, though. Makes me VERY interested in what the D7000's replacement is going to be sporting.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 19, 2012)

D400 announcement coming soon too


----------



## 12sndsgood (Apr 19, 2012)

It will make sales easy . Well this one has 12 mp but this one has 24mp. if you had done no research your going to grab the 24.  sales win for Nikon lol.


----------



## Dao (Apr 19, 2012)

Megapixel race starts again.   I believe this is what Nikon react to the market when they were losing market share.  Fancy looking camera with lot of megapixels.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 19, 2012)

Based on what we are seeing with the D800... it looks like they have many of the negative issues concnerning high MP fixed! So now more MP is a worthwhile feature!


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 19, 2012)

lol


----------



## ghache (Apr 19, 2012)

people still complaining about pixels lol, that damn d3200 will handle noise better than the 3100 even with 24 mpix, why don't you people understand that ****.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 19, 2012)

Without having to do the math this early in the morning, does it have the same pixel density as the D800...give or take?


----------



## Derrel (Apr 19, 2012)

This, or a very,very,very similar 24.2 MP sensor is in Sony's NEX-7 mirrorless camera--and it produces very good images. With 24.2 MP, there's ample information to use as much Noise Reduction as is needed--and still end up with a photo that has a lot of information. Ya gotta remember--this isn't a Canon-made sensor camera...SONY has figured out how to really minimized dark current noise, and Nikon's figured out a way to minimize read noise, so the high MP counts that used to spell disastrous levels of image noise have basically been rendered a thing of the past...for cameras using a SONY-made sensor at least...


----------



## Derrel (Apr 19, 2012)

Just found these official samples from Nikon. Taken with "regular" lenses that amateurs can afford, like the 18-55 kit zoom, the 40mm Micro-Nikkor, and 55-300 zoom.

Nikon | Imaging Products | Sample Images - Nikon D3200


----------



## ph0enix (Apr 19, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> Without having to do the math this early in the morning, does it have the same pixel density as the D800...give or take?



The D3200's pixel density is actually higher than the D800's.  ~260 pixels/mm (linear) vs ~204 pixels/mm (linear).


----------



## DScience (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm so going to get the 28 1.8!! Cannot wait for that! I have a feeling nikon is going to release a 50mm f/1.2 with a gold rim, sometime in the near future.

"Nikon will continue to expand and strengthen the NIKKOR lineup with the steady release of new, high-performance lenses compatible with the FX format." -From Nikons news release about the 28 f/1.8


----------



## Derrel (Apr 19, 2012)

Just found a page of Nikon D3200 sample photos on Flickr. A number of them were shot by the Nikon, France representative branch. They look pretty good--even shot with "consumer" lenses like the 40mm Micro, and the 55-300 zoom, and even the 18-55 kit zoom.

nikon d3200 - Flickr: Search

As for the new 28mm f/1.8 lens...could be a good one...11 elements in 9 groups, with two aspherical elements. MSRP $699 US.


----------



## Harem (Apr 19, 2012)

I have to change my D3100 to D3200 huh .. Hhh my D3100 is great and i can do everything like how i want with it...


----------



## analog.universe (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok, so, is it just me, or is it really silly that all these entry level bodies still only have one control wheel?  All the crazy features and advanced metering and 24 megapixels and whatever else expensive engineering that's in this thing, and you still can't shoot in manual mode without doing hand contortions...


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 19, 2012)

analog.universe said:


> Ok, so, is it just me, or is it really silly that all these entry level bodies still only have one control wheel?  All the crazy features and advanced metering and 24 megapixels and whatever else expensive engineering that's in this thing, and you still can't shoot in manual mode without doing hand contortions...



That's why it has an "entry level" label.


----------



## jake337 (Apr 19, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Just found a page of Nikon D3200 sample photos on Flickr. A number of them were shot by the Nikon, France representative branch. They look pretty good--even shot with "consumer" lenses like the 40mm Micro, and the 55-300 zoom, and even the 18-55 kit zoom.
> 
> nikon d3200 - Flickr: Search
> 
> As for the new 28mm f/1.8 lens...could be a good one...11 elements in 9 groups, with two aspherical elements. MSRP $699 US.



Number of aperture blades?  I haven't seen that number yet....


----------



## Derrel (Apr 19, 2012)

Seven blades, rounded, on the new 28mm f/1.8, according to Ken Rockwell, who has a brief write-up on his "What's New" page.


----------



## jake337 (Apr 19, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Seven blades, rounded, on the new 28mm f/1.8, according to Ken Rockwell, who has a brief write-up on his "What's New" page.



Thanks, I missed that.  At least they're rounded.


----------



## ShutterbugSarah (Apr 19, 2012)

I don't like the sound of 24 mp on a crop size sensor of the same size as the 3100. This was the reason I turned away from the T2i/T3i, I'm not into the megapixel race.


----------



## greybeard (Apr 19, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> Without having to do the math this early in the morning, does it have the same pixel density as the D800...give or take?


I think the D800 has the same pixel density as the D7000 and D5100.  The new 24MP crop frame will be even more dense.  What scary would be a FF with the same density of the d3200.......Years ago computer memory was expensive now........not so much.........years ago MP's were expensive................now.....not so much.  Nikons affair with Sony is getting interesting.


----------



## DScience (Apr 19, 2012)

ShutterbugSarah said:


> I don't like the sound of 24 mp on a crop size sensor of the same size as the 3100. This was the reason I turned away from the T2i/T3i, I'm not into the megapixel race.



Take a look at the sample images before making a judgement. Are we engineers here, or photographers? From the looks of the first images this camera blows away all previous entry level DSLR's from nikon, IMO.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 19, 2012)

DScience said:


> ShutterbugSarah said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like the sound of 24 mp on a crop size sensor of the same size as the 3100. This was the reason I turned away from the T2i/T3i, I'm not into the megapixel race.
> ...



The samples from the Nikon France rep on Flickr look pretty darned good...here is the Nikon France Flickr main page:   Flickr: Nikon France's Photostream

Take a look at this photo of the woman by the sea shore!!! Right-click on this and look at and download the full-rez shot!!!  D3200_6 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Here's a pretty good candle light birthday cake shot done at f/5.6 at 1/25 second at ISO 1600. D3200_3 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Keep in mind--these were shot with "consumer-priced" Nikon lenses...not high-end glass!! Nikon's samples for their entry-level cameras almost universally have a sort of "amateur snapshot" type ethos about them; they do not try and show their entry-level camera samples by showing shots of highly made-up fashion models, or studio flash-lighted still-lifes...they do "family photos", flower pics, and "snapshot-type" landscapes...


----------



## Crollo (Apr 20, 2012)

DScience said:


> Are we engineers here, or photographers?



So what are you suggesting? We just shouldn't care at all about any problems with the equipment just simply because we couldn't engineer something better? We should just mindlessly accept devices with any faults? [Not referring to the high MP in the camera, referring to faults in general]


----------



## Netskimmer (Apr 20, 2012)

I think he's just saying that we shouldn't over analyze the specs and try to pass judgment on the camera before really seeing it in action.


----------



## greybeard (Apr 20, 2012)

What I'm wondering is, if this is their new bottom of the line crop frame SLR, what is the rest of the line going to look like?


----------



## ph0enix (Apr 20, 2012)

greybeard said:


> What I'm wondering is, if this is their new bottom of the line crop frame SLR, what is the rest of the line going to look like?



Is the D400 still rumored to be released this year?  Any word on whether it will be DX or FX?  I thought Nikon had admitted to having just one more new DSLR up for release this year after the announcement of the D800 so the D3200 is probably it.  I'm sure they'll update the mid-range models at some point but it might take a while.


----------



## jriepe (Apr 20, 2012)

As inflation eats away at our wallets thank goodness that's not true in all areas.  In 2007 I paid $800 for a Nikon D40X with the 18-55mm lens.  Now fast forward to 2012, five years later.  Here is an entry level Nikon DSLR with the 18-55mm lens with many more features than the D40X for $100 less.  I find that quite refreshing.  I think it's rather encouraging knowing that beginner DSLR photographers can start off with a much more feature laden camera than I did for $100 less.

Jerry


----------



## Crollo (Apr 20, 2012)

Netskimmer said:


> I think he's just saying that we shouldn't over analyze the specs and try to pass judgment on the camera before really seeing it in action.



Well fair enough, but even then you don't really have to truly see how something performs to get a reasonable expectation of quality based off common sense and logic. Then again, apparently only Canon manages to mess up high MP in crop sensored cameras so my logic is probably just flawed.


----------



## DScience (Apr 20, 2012)

Crollo said:


> DScience said:
> 
> 
> > Are we engineers here, or photographers?
> ...



No, I'm suggesting that if you're not the person who designed the camera then it may not be a great idea to judge it's capabilities based on the specs alone. Would it not make more sense to judge it based on the pictures it produces? If you then see that the pictures are of poorer quality than older entry levels, maybe you can make the statement that adding 24 MP's was a mistake. However when I look at the sample pics so far, I see a camera taking FAR BETTER pictures than any entry level Nikon DSLR that I have seen so far. Thus we're photographers and should judge the camera based on the photos it produces, not on unfounded assumptions about the way in which it was engineered.

Oh and, I never even mentioned ANYTHING about faults of a camera.


----------



## Markw (Apr 20, 2012)

Hmm.  It's impressive for what it is.  Nikon reps say that it will sit in a different place than the D3100, and not discontinue it.  I believe it with the D800/D700 debacle, but not here.  It has to be the D3100 replacement.  If not, what will they come up with next?  D3101?  I think not.  So, shortly, no D3100.  

Either way, I'm interested as to what the D400 and D7100 will entail.  This is fairly nice.  The D5200 should be relatively great.  The D7100 should be positively great.  The D400 should be absolutely marvelous (whether it be DX _or_ FX).

If they continue at this stride, the lines will be differentiated by wheels and buttons.

Mark


----------



## KmH (Apr 20, 2012)

ShutterbugSarah said:


> I don't like the sound of 24 mp on a crop size sensor of the same size as the 3100. This was the reason I turned away from the T2i/T3i, I'm not into the megapixel race.


As it is turning out, there is no race. The Sony made image sensors have everyone beat. Sony and Nikon have long had an association. For a long time Sony made image sensors Nikon designed, and Sony uses Nikon designed and manufactured steppers to do the photolithography used to make the analog intergated circuits that are known as image sensor chips. Nikon is now using Sony designed and made image sensors in all their new cameras. Pentax uses some of Sony's new image sensors too.

According to the research, virtually all of the gains in ISO performance come from refinements in the the Raw image data gamma encoding and tone-mapping algorithms, not additional megapixels.


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 21, 2012)

So....is this sensor akin to the one in Sony's a77? I mean, isn't that a crop camera with a 24 MP sensor? If so, shouldn't the performance be pretty much the same give or take some depending on the difference between Nikon's in-camera processing and Sony's.


----------



## OLDSKEWL (Apr 21, 2012)

Considering selling my X100 and buying one of these. Should be even money.


----------



## OLDSKEWL (May 11, 2012)

Well, I pulled the trigger on one of these D3200, and I am waiting for the battery to charge right now before going out for a few test shots. I kind of like the fact that this camera does not shoot exposure bracketing for HDR. I need to ween myself off my obsession with only shooting brackets. I think I may end up with better results shooting burst mode with RAW and then adjusting a few RAW files for blending in HDR anyway. I will post some sample images later.


----------



## OLDSKEWL (May 11, 2012)

Here is a couple quick ones from lunch. There has been zero editing with these.


----------



## Markw (May 12, 2012)

They're both underexposed. 

Mark


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 12, 2012)

Markw said:


> They're both underexposed.
> 
> Mark



Yup, light 'em up and shoot.  Or at least open a window and set the shutter longer


----------



## OLDSKEWL (May 14, 2012)

Underexposed? Uh, I did not use a flash but they don't look underexposed to me. Like I said they are just a couple of quick shots I took while eating lunch. This is not any kind of well planned shoot. The shots where taken using aperture priority mode so the camera selected the shutter speed, not me.


----------



## Mach0 (May 14, 2012)

OLDSKEWL said:
			
		

> Underexposed? Uh, I did not use a flash but they don't look underexposed to me.



They are just a little. Maybe your screen? Or make sure you check the histogram and not the LCD display.


----------

